# American Classic 420 vs Mavic Ksyrium Elite



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

So I'm buying a new bike that comes with Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels.... I was thinking about putting something on with a slightly deeper section, but I can't afford deep carbon wheels at the moment.

I have the option of putting 2009 American Classic 420s on the bike for only $50-100 more...would this be a worthwhile upgrade?? I'm about 170-180lbs, an aggressive rider but not racing at the moment.

Thanks!


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

I personally liked the set of Elite's that I had. They were strong and didn't require alot of maintenance as far as getting out of true. Bit on the heavy side, though. 
I weigh about the same as you. I used them for everyday training/racing (as I couldn't afford carbon wheels either). 

I haven't done a lot of research on the 420s; sorry. I have heard some good things about them. My opinion is: if you think you'd like to do it; make the jump now. I don't think it would a mistake by any means.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I thought about buying the 420's myself (until I bought EA90 SLX instead) but I've read from many people that the rims aren't 420 grams (or even close) and that the hubs suck more than leeches in a bloodless pond. 

From the people with good experiences with the 420's, they love them, but if I was gonna buy AC I'd go with the 350 Sprints or Mags. They're much lighter, which seems to be the reason you'd want to get the 420's here, but not much more $$$ than the 420's. 

In fact, I'd put the 420's and the Elites at the same level of performance overall.


----------



## outofthesaddle (Aug 15, 2002)

I had a set of 420 a few years ago and was happy with the weight - sub 1400 as I recall. Mine were pretty flexy though and I'm a bit lighter than you at 150#. I ended up getting rid of them before I put a lot of miles on so I can't speak to hub reliability but overall, I wasn't happy with the flex. I don't have any real experience with Elites but just got a set on a new bike on Mon. First impression (which probably isn't worth much) is that aside from being slightly heavy, they seem pretty solid. I'm planning on using them for everyday wheels and getting a set of dedicated race wheels down the road.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

u wont like stock 420s... the AC hubs do suck, the rear is quite narrow as well. @ your weight and assuming you throw down some power, u'd flex the rear pretty easily.... also a lot of the spokes seem to be taiwanese and defective... (a lot of breakages)....

the 420 rims are b/w 470-80g each IME.

keep the elites as everyday wheels - or better yet - sell em as a take off, and put that money to DA/OP - the ultimate everyday wheel. 420s are pretty much race only - the rim is not super stout.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

wankski said:


> u wont like stock 420s... the AC hubs do suck, the rear is quite narrow as well. @ your weight and assuming you throw down some power, u'd flex the rear pretty easily.... also a lot of the spokes seem to be taiwanese and defective... (a lot of breakages)....
> 
> the 420 rims are b/w 470-80g each IME.
> 
> keep the elites as everyday wheels - or better yet - sell em as a take off, and put that money to DA/OP - the ultimate everyday wheel. 420s are pretty much race only - the rim is not super stout.


agree!


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

420 may be faster, aero and weight wise. but, as above people said. not nearly as durable. i'd say at your weight and if your pretty powerful i'd stay away from the 420s. I'm a 155 lb climber so i'd still get the 420s (wife has a set actually).

if it matters, the freehub will be near silent on the mavics and very loud on the am classics


----------

